# [Naples, Italy] Looking for a group, any system



## Tenebrous Sage (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm new to the Naples area, and I'm looking for a gaming group.  I prefer 3.5 D&D, but I'm open to other systems.  I don't speak Italian very well yet, so I need an English speaking group.


----------

